# Failed ROTP - NCM Enlistment



## Lundymaphone (15 Dec 2009)

Hi, after scrolling around eating up all the info I can I have only one final question regarding the application process, WARNING it is a hypothetical. 

*Background (you can skip this and go to the question if you wish)*

Now I am about 50/50 on my odds of making it into ROTP mainly because I was a late grad, although I am not an adult grad I have a full diploma. I was one of those that wasted 2 years of highschool. 

My grades are good across the board, except grade 10 where I have mostly A's/B's but a few c-'s because of a school transfer. My average for grade 11/12 is 80-85%, can't remember the exact number. I have decided to take a shot at ROTP. Now given my less then steller record I do assume that at best I have a 50/50 shot.

Therefore a very solid plan B is in order. 


*Question*

If I were to apply for ROTP and failed to get accepted (at any point along the process but let's assume near the end around March or something), could I then apply for an NCM position several months later (say in June/July)? 

Assuming I passed the CFAT, Medical, Criminal, etc. I know that a number of things require you to wait X months  before reapplying, but I was wondering if it applies to my hypothetical as well. And if the hints were not clear enough I am looking at the Regulars NOT Reserves.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Dec 2009)

There is nothing stopping you from applying as an NCM, if you fail to be accepted to ROTP.  There is nothing stopping you from applying for NCM after you have been accepted to ROTP or any other officer Entry Plan and failing out while in training.  Remember, being accepted to ROTP, or any of the other officer Entry Plans, is not a 100% guarantee that you will become an officer.  You still have to pass all the training.  Many OCdts fail on one of the various Phases of their Training and "Washout", thus do not earn a Commission.  That does not stop them from joining the CF as a NCM.


----------



## Lundymaphone (15 Dec 2009)

Thank you, my first choice is ROTP (then officer) but if I fail anywhere along the process I would like to go the NCM route. I was just not looking forward to the possibility of having to wait something like 12 months in-between applications. 

Now my only hurdle is the freeze on Infantry Recruitment, but HOPEFULLY things will open up soon, guess I'll wait and see. Then again going through ROTP I suppose things aren't decided trade wise until after your first year of RMC I believe (could be mistaken).

Once again thank you for your reply and the information it provided.


----------



## ballz (16 Dec 2009)

"Then again going through ROTP I suppose things aren't decided trade wise until after your first year of RMC I believe (could be mistaken)."

I was the first year that went through that process (occupational grouping for your first year, trade at the end of the year). It was a complete $#!+ show and we were told they wouldn't be doing it again ("first and last time"). They did go ahead with doing it again this year, and I was told by my SEM that it was because there wasn't enough time to change it in time for the new wave of ROTP students.

However, if you have any luck whatsoever, you will not have to worry about it this time around.


----------



## Lundymaphone (16 Dec 2009)

Hum, good to know, I don't know if I am lucky per say, but at the very least I would like to consider myself not unlucky. Well I suppose I will find out soon enough, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## FDO (18 Dec 2009)

The current "freeze" on Infantry does not effect the ROTP enrolment. They have their own numbers that they go by. We are currently processing for the September 2010 school start. You must have you application in and be fully processed no later than the end of February. 

 Also they are no longer enrolling you to an Occupation Grouping. For example Infantry would fall under Combat Arms. Now you will be selected for Infantry and/or your other choices. 

The wait times that will have a direct bearing on your application are, if you don't score high enough on the CFAT you will have to wait 3 months to rewrite it plus get a waiver from the UPSO of the RC. Or if you have a commitment to the courts, trial or some other disposition, then you will have to wait for that to expire. 

If you score too low for Officer but high enough for NCM occupations you will have a chance at that time to change your entry plan. NCMSEP may be open for you. The choice will be yours.

Make sure you practice for the CFAT. You will not be allowed to use a calculator for the CFAT. Go on line and check out anything and everything you can on aptitude tests, IQ tests. Math.com is a good site as well. The practice test we give you is a lot easier than the the one you will do at the Centre. Don't let it fool you. If you don't do well now you will miss ROTP for this year.

Good luck.


----------



## Lundymaphone (19 Dec 2009)

Thank you for the additional information. And yes I will make sure to study. Thankfully I am doing Math 12 now so hopefully it will assist me. I will probably go online and look and see what type of math disciplines/formulas seem to be on the CFAT on a regular basis just so I am able to study those that I may not already know.


----------

